# New update:



## Emily&Uluru (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello everyone, Uluru my bearded dragon is for sale, he is free to good home free with tank/cage thingy. Here is the link to the post: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/315416-uluru-bearded-dragon-sale.html


----------



## Emily&Uluru (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm very upset but I'm left with no choice.


----------



## Emily&Uluru (Aug 21, 2008)

Uluru is no longer for sale.


----------

